# OOOH NO! Baby watch has begun!



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Upon returning from our two week summer break from college my room mate made the comment in passing that one of the females had gotten quite fat. Later as we were discussing cages and the rats I had rescued and plan to rehomed she said she thought that Thisbe might be pregnant. I picked her up and sure enough her belly is quite large compared to her sister and it's definitely not fat. So now we are expecting what we hope will be a small litter of new baby rats! So now the baby watch has begun! We put her in her own cage so that her cage mate would not be an issue(although i think Tequila is missing her friend). Now we are tasked with the job of finding new homes for the babies as well as the two rescues! AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! any advice will be appreciated and if anyone in Nebraska is looking for a new baby PM me!!(will also post on adoption forum.)


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Good luck, make sure to give momma rat extra protein. Eggs, chicken, ect. And you can keep mom with her friend until the babes are born. And after that, you can separate mom daily for time with her cage mate so she can de stress.


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks! yeah I've got mom on a high protein diet now that we know and we had to put her in a separate cage because the cage they were in is great for adult rats, but the bars are too far apart for babies. plus the one she's in now is deeper so she can nest better if she wants.


----------



## iloverexrats (Aug 22, 2011)

has she popped yet?


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Not yet I have a feeling it will be tonight or tomorrow night, but I will post pictures as soon as they are born! I feel like an anxious mother!!


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

She's not eating...i even added a little bit of soft dog food tryin to entice her to eat, but she won't touch it. she ate a couple pieces of dog food i had in there, but hasn't eaten(other than that) since last night...which is unlike her. should i be worried or is this an indication she's about to birth?


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

*I think she's gonna have them today!*

She's nesting hardcore and is getting kinda pissy so i think she's going to birth today or tonight. Anxiously waiting!!!


----------

